# Yes, I'm still alive.



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all. If anyone missed me, here I am. As an explanation, I've been struggling with depression for over a year so I haven't been on BCAquaria very often. (Oh, this isn't a call for sympathy. Just wanting to let people know that there is a reason for my flaky attendance record!) I'm doing MUCH better and I hope to be more a more regular visitor again.

I love having a local fish community online. It's such a great resource!

See you around.

Anessa


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I have been off for a bit as well for may reasons. Welcome back and I hope it gets better for you. I have struggled with that all my life so I know all to well what it is like when it comes back. I hope that things get better for you. Keep your chin up and think of the nice summer we will have when it get here, if it ever gets here. lol*


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back Anessa. I've been to your place 2x for BNP's and plan to come again soon (saw your ad). I'm glad to hear things are turning around for you.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to know you are still around and are getting better~


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome back Anessa & "Trouble":bigsmile:


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

welcome back to the 'hood, Anessa.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back. I'm sure you don't remember but I was up at your place probably a couple of years ago now to get my first bnp's and saw your awesome flagtail


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

josephl, Murphy is even more awesome now! You should come by to get some more BN Plecos!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Anessa and Jennifer.

I know the "depression bug" all too well. Thank God and today's pharmaceuticals for the wonderful combination of meds I am currently on that are working for me. Keep your chin up and reach out to those who love you. You will not regret it ! I'm glad to hear you both are back in action!

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome back to the tank!!!
Glad to hear thing are good.
Hoping to see some updates on Murphy.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Welcome back and thanks for sharing your personal struggle 

Let us know when we could help.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome back. I remember reading the results of a medical study saying that people involved in social/community groups were statistically less likely to suffer from depression, and it included online groups. So make sure you spend a lot of time on here.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back . Glad to hear you are doing better. I my self have been struggling with depression due to concussions from car accidents. With the help of my amazing wife and some good drugs. I have gotten better.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

And watch your fishtank every day for 15 minutes to relax! That is your time out to the world. It has helped me a great deal. Aquariums are stressrelievers!


----------

